# Revlon Colorburst lipstick swatches: Soft Rose and Rosy Nude



## musicalhouses (May 18, 2010)

Thought some of you girls might like to see this











Top: Revlon colorburst Soft Rose

Bottom: Revlon Colorburst Rosy Nude






Bare Lips for comparison purposes






Revlon Colorburst Soft Rose






Revlon Colorburst Rosy Nude






L: Revlon Soft Rose, R: Revlon Rosy Nude


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 18, 2010)

i can't tell a diffrence, do you notice any diffrence between them in real life?

also off topic but you have a very nice shape to your lips


----------



## AudreyNola (May 18, 2010)

^I was going to say the same, beautiful lips!


----------



## musicalhouses (May 18, 2010)

@Orangeeyecrayon: Thanks, you're too kind



There is a difference between them, but it's not a big difference. Soft Rose is a bit more brown than Rosy Nude, whereas Rosy Nude is a bit more cool-toned, and a bi more rose than brown. But like I said, they're really close, so I ended up swatching them side by side to show the differences more clearly (in the last pic). The last pic shows the differences the clearest, but like I said, they're pretty similar. I hope this helps





And thanks to Orangeeyecrayon and Audrey2 for the compliments! You ladies are too kind...When I was younger I used to get made fun of for having too-thick lips!


----------



## Mylala88 (May 18, 2010)

They both look really soft and moisturizing on your lips. Do they wear that way as well?

I think I might invest in a couple of these on a bogo for nude/everyday lipsticks =)


----------



## musicalhouses (May 18, 2010)

@Mylala88: They're creamy, but I don't think they're that moisturizing. They're alright I guess, they didn't dry out my lips, but I don't think they moisturized either, but I think they're not bad for a drugstore brand, especially because in my experience most drugstore lipsticks tend to dry out my lips quite badly. I hope this helps!


----------



## Lucy (May 18, 2010)

annoyingly, i think we only get one of these shades when they finally come out over here. i think we miss out on rosy nude.


----------



## federico Calce (May 29, 2010)

Lovely shades of lipsticks on beautiful lips. Revlon's products are good.


----------



## girleygirl (Jun 4, 2010)

very pretty!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 4, 2010)

The 2nd one is pretty!


----------



## Princess Powder (Jul 14, 2010)

I like the soft rose, but I agree - they are pretty close!

I know it's been said before, but you do have nice lips!


----------



## fihe (Dec 17, 2010)

so pretty!  I have Soft Rose and it looks much darker on me though.



  



I'd say the picture on the right is a more accurate representation.

here's how it looks in the tube:


----------



## Soporose (Jan 16, 2011)

Gorgeous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the Soft Rose color.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 16, 2011)

Love them both and thank you for the swatches.


----------

